

New design of 99tests homepage launched - vpsingh
http://www.99tests.com
6665 Testers
======
luxpir
Great, very clear. NoScript user, so had to do some right clicking to see the
3-step section, but the rest didn't require that. Is it converting well? Got a
screenshot of the old design?

